# Zugriffsrechte fuer PCs im WLAN Netzwerk festlegen



## frager (25. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe zu Hause ein einen Router, der ans Internet angeschlossen ist und 2 PCs die ueber diesen Router aufs Internet und auf sich gegenseitig zugreifen koennen. Ich moechte nun, dass beide PCs uneingeschraenkten Zugriff auf sich gegenseitig haben. Ist so was ueberhaupt moeglich, ohne jeden einzelnen Ordner/Partition freizugeben?

Dange!

MfG, frager


----------



## Dr Dau (25. November 2006)

Hallo!

Hast Du es mal mit der Remotedesktopverbindung versucht?
Bringt natürlich das Risiko mit sich dass jemand, der evtl. in Dein Netzwerk eindringt, die volle Kontrolle über die PC's übernehmen kann.

Ich würde es bei den Freigaben belassen..... dabei aber mindestens die systemrelevanten Verzeichnisse (Dokumente und Einstellungen, Programme, Windows) aussen vor lassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## frager (29. November 2006)

Hey, cool!

Ich habe jetzt aber das Problem, dass ich das Ding noch nie benutzt habe... Wisst ihr zufaellig, welche Dienste ich dafuer brauche? Weil ich habe irgendwann mal alle Dienste, die ich nicht gebrauch habe deaktiviert....  Muss man noch irgendwas einstellen, bevor man loslegen kann?.. Bei mir kommt naemlich immer eine Fehlermeldung... :-(


----------



## Dr Dau (29. November 2006)

Keine Ahnung wie die Remotedesktopverbindung funktioniert..... ich habe sie auch noch nie benutzt.
Mir langt es halt einfach nur ein Verzeichnis freizugeben.


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Wenn es nur um Files geht dann rate ich dir vom Remote ab. 

Wenn es beides XP-Pro Kisten sind kannst du auch mit Userkonten arbeiten. 
Sprich ein neues auf jedem Rechner anlegen, womit sich der andere Rechner einloggen soll. 

Dann schaltest du die erweiterte Dateifreigabe ein und gibts die Sachen die du willst frei (z.B. C:\) und gibts dem User Zugriffsrechte.

Dann verbindest du auf jedem Rechner diese Freigaben einfach (mit dem vorher angelegten Userkonto des anderen Rechners) als Netzlaufwerk und schon kommst du an alle Files ran.

Mfg Andre


----------



## frager (3. Dezember 2006)

Ah.. ok, danke!

Das mit neuem Konto anlegen, ist mir schon wieder zu umstaendlich...

Joa, hab 2 Win XP sp2 Kisten ;-) mit je einem Userkonto drauf..
Muss man eigntlich ein zweites User-Konto anlegen, um mit Remote-Desktop drauf gehen zu koennen?

@AndreG
Wie funktioniert das jetzt genau mit Netzlaufwerken? Finde naemlich nicht, wo man des Teil einschlaten kann...


----------



## AndreG (4. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Also für den Remotedesktop brauchst du kein 2tes Userkonto. Beim verbinden mit Netzlaufwerken eigentlich auch nicht, ist aber besser da diese User ja sonst nichts machen brauchen.

Die Netzlaufwerke findest du, wenn du mit rechts auf Netzwerkumgebung klickst und dort auf Netzlaufwerk verbinden gehst. Dort kannst du neue anlegen und alte verwalten.

Jedoch bitte drauf achten, dass du den Hacken bei "Als anderer User anmelden aktivierst" und dort die Logindaten vom anderem Rechner einträgst, egal ob 2tes oder normales Konto.

Mfg Andre


----------

